# Longbow storage question?



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes you should let the bow down and take the string off.Keep the string free from grit and dust and keep the right number of turns in it. keep the bow away from heat and direct sunlight.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I keep my longbow in a sock my wife made for it.
The string stays on it,unstrung of course,an it gets stored on a flat shelf.


----------



## Spang (May 19, 2006)

I keep my Savannah in the red bow cover that came with it. I know that you can keep it strung if it does not get hot but I prefer to keep it unstrung and in the sack when not shooting. 

They are nice and I too love to shoot mine. I am getting to the point that I can actually hit what I am aiming at about 30% of thge time:embara:


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

*Taking string off?*

Do you use some type of press to do it? or have any mechanical device that would make this task easier?- thanks-joe


----------



## kildog (Jun 6, 2003)

I shoot Crow 'Creek longbows and the bowyer said to leave them strung unless transporting. He has one bow in his shop that has been strung for 9 nine years with no ill effects. I built a rack with wood dowels to hang the bow from the string. Good luck with whatever decision you make. Black Widow also reccommends leaving them strung. kd


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I unstring mine and lay flat across the limbs.I also use a 3-place gun rack for a couple of other bows.


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

Like JimPic... I keep my bows in a bow rack. Unstrung. Laminated bows today, keep them dust free with furniture polish and they'll be fine.


----------



## Spang (May 19, 2006)

Polish or was? When I got my Martin Savannah they said use furniture wax. Does it matter?


----------

